# Replacement power switch



## barrybigtoe (Nov 8, 2020)

Hopefully someone can help me about. I have a Grace, had it about 9 months, the last few days when Iv been turning the machine on it will power on for a few seconds then go off. If i slightly press my finger on the power switch it will come back on then off again if I move it.
I opened up the machine to take a look and it seems the plastic power switch was loose and a small piece of plastic which holds it in place has broke. Iv wedged a piece of card under the switch for now which has fixed the issue but obviously I want to fix it. Does anyone know where I can source one?


----------



## Petre (Dec 20, 2021)

If is round, it looks like a generic power switch you would be able to find on ebay. You could find one exactly the same or similar, to match the hole diameter. An example, not sure if is the same diameter.


----------



## barrybigtoe (Nov 8, 2020)

Does the amp and voltage not matter if it’s not the same as the one in the machine?


----------



## Petre (Dec 20, 2021)

It does, ofc, you’ll have to match that too or oversize them. Usually if is the same size will have similar specs but you have to check.


----------

